# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr  22/09/2010

## Maroulis Nikos

Συνάντηση για καφεδάκι στις *22-9-2010,* μετά τις καλοκαιρινές μας αποδράσεις , στο *Breeze* στο 37° 55.764΄ Β 23° 41.100΄ Α (δηλαδή εδώ, στο Φλοίσβο). *Ώρα 19:00*.
Δηλώστε συμμετοχή εδώ ...
breeze.jpg

----------


## evridiki

Με μεγαλη μας χαρα!!!! Θα ειμαι φυσικα!!! Αυτη την φορα δεν το χανω!!!!  :Smile: 
Καλημερα σε ολους!

----------


## mpoumpoulina

Να περασεται καλα !!!!!!!!!!!!που αυτο ειναι βεβαιο.. κριμα που δε μπορω να παρευρεθω θα βρησκομαι στη θεσσαλονικη... :Razz:

----------


## nikos1945

ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ/ΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΟΝΟΥΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΛΙΜΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΙΤΗΣΜΕΝΗΣ ΑΤΜΟΣΦΕΡΑΣ .ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΔΗΛΩΝΩ ΣΥΜΕΤΟΧΗ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ nikos1945

----------


## panosL

> ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ/ΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΟΝΟΥΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΛΙΜΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΙΤΗΣΜΕΝΗΣ ΑΤΜΟΣΦΕΡΑΣ .ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΔΗΛΩΝΩ ΣΥΜΕΤΟΧΗ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ nikos1945


Θα ελιμαι και εγω΄σ στην παρεαίτσας ευτη τη βραδιά του Σεπτέβρη...Λόγω δουλειώ και διαφορων προσωπικων δεν πολυ μπαίνω στο αξιόλογο αυτο σάιτ...Αλλά η 'live' συζητηση θα είναι σίγουρα καλυτερη...
Μεχρι τότε...Να περνάτε όλοι καλά και θαλασσινά!

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Την προηγούμενη φορά, λόγω εξεταστικής δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω. Αυτή τη φορά, όμως, δεν δίνω μάθημα εκεινη τη μέρα, οπότε είμαι μέσα!!!!!

----------


## sylver23

Φωναζα οσο ήμουν στρατό οτι με αφήνουν στην απέξω....
Μέσα φυσικά και εγώ.
Για να βλέπω συμμετοχές

----------


## Νικόλας

εεεεε είμαι και γώ εδώ !!:mrgreen:
τότε λογικά ούτε αγώνα θα έχω ούτε μάθημα drums

----------


## cataman

> Φωναζα οσο ήμουν στρατό οτι με αφήνουν στην απέξω....
> Μέσα φυσικά και εγώ.
> Για να βλέπω συμμετοχές


Θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί για να ευχηθώ και από κοντά σε σένα Συλβέστρο Καλός Πολίτης.

Ξέρεις τι θα κάνες τώρα?
Θα μετρήσεις παρουσίες.

----------


## τοξοτης

Εκτός απροόπτου θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα σε όλη την ωραία παρέα. Φυσικά μέσα και εγώ. :Razz:

----------


## Eng

Ε, αμα ειναι ο Συλβερ, εγω θα λειψω??  :Very Happy: . Λοιπον μεσα - απλα ξερετε, αν φαω κανενα εκτακτο χωσιμο θα ερθω λιγο πιο μετα. Ειδοποιάω που ελεγαν και σε ενα "Ελληνικο"... 
Τα λεμε παιδες!!!

  * Μην ξεχασεις το παρουσιολογιο... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joyrider

Θα κάνω τα αδύνατα δυνατά να έρθω.Θα χαρώ να γνωριστούμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

Για να κάνουμε την αρχή

01.Maroulis Nikos
02.evridiki
03.nikos1945
04.panos L
05.Giorgos Vitz
06.Nικόλας
07.cataman
08.τοξότης
09.pantelis 2009
10.Eng
11.Joyride
12.sylver 7.098.345,23

----------


## Apostolos

Λές???????

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Λές???????


 άντε cpt Απόστολε να σε δούμε απο κοντά.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Κι εγώ είμαι μέσα παίδες! Επιτέλους θα έρθω σε συνάντηση του nautilia μας  :Very Happy:  γιατί τις προηγούμενες φορές είχα εξεταστική στη σχολή. Θα χαρώ να σας γνωρίσω! :Smile:

----------


## cataman

> Για να κάνουμε την αρχή
> ......
> 12.sylver *7.098.345,23*


 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  Τί είναι αυτά τα νούμερα Συλβέστρο?

----------


## JOHNPSY

θα ειμαι και εγω εκει, για να γνωριστουμε απο κοντα.

----------


## astrolavos

Ektos aprooptou, tha eimai ki egw ekei! :-D

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σε λιγο θα σας ανακοινωσει ο Ben Bruce αν θα ερθει:arrow:

----------


## mastrokostas

Βαλε ένα τέλος στην αγωνία μας please !! :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Βαλε ένα τέλος στην αγωνία μας please !!


Λοιπον εχω να σας ανακοινωσω οτι ο Ben Bruce θα ειναι στην μεγαλη συναντηση του nautilia

----------


## mastrokostas

> Λοιπον εχω να σας ανακοινωσω οτι ο Ben Bruce θα ειναι στην μεγαλη συναντηση του nautilia

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Δηλωνω Παρων!

----------


## TsoGlan

Λέω να έρθω και εγώ να γνωρίσω μερικούς από εσάς από κοντά για πρώτη φορά..!

----------


## GiorgosRib

Με μεγάλη μου χαρά θα χαρώ πολύ να γνωρίσω από κοντά όλους τους φίλους αλλά και τους δημιουργούς αυτού του όμορφου Forum.

----------


## Naias II

Λυπάμαι που δεν θα μπορέσω να παραστώ στην όμορφη παρέα σας,εξαιτίας επαγγελματικών υποχρεώσεων.Να περάσετε καλά και την επόμενη φορά, ελπίζω να τα πούμε από κοντά.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Αν καταφερω να αλλαξω βαρδια γιατι δουλευω απογευμα μεσα και εγω αλλιως καλα να περασετε(οχι οτι θα περναγατε ασχημα αλλα ετσι να γεμισει λιγο το μυνημα)

----------


## mealex

> Συνάντηση για καφεδάκι στις *22-9-2010,* μετά τις καλοκαιρινές μας αποδράσεις , στο *Breeze* στο 37° 55.764΄ Β 23° 41.100΄ Α (δηλαδή εδώ, στο Φλοίσβο). *Ώρα 19:00*.
> Δηλώστε συμμετοχή εδώ ...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105357


Καλά να περάσετε παιδιά. Θα είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη.
Κάποια άλλη φορά!

----------


## Karolos

> Λοιπον εχω να σας ανακοινωσω οτι ο Ben Bruce θα ειναι στην μεγαλη συναντηση του nautilia


_Τώρα ησυχάσαμε και λέγαμε θα έρθει ; δεν θα έρθει ;;;_
Καί εφ΄όσον θα είναι ο φίλος μου ο BEN θα έλθω και εγώ.

----------


## Iren

Θα προσπαθήσω Θα ήθελα να σας  γνωρίσω όλους Ευχαριστώ για την ιδεα

----------


## thanos75

Μέσα και εγώ οπωσδήποτε!!! :Very Happy:  Το περιμένω με ανυπομονησία

----------


## Antigoni

Ευκαιρία να δώσω και στον Αντώνη τις φωτογραφίες που του χρωστάω!

----------


## zamas

*Εκτός απροόπτου θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί...*  :Razz:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

σας θυμίζω ότι στην συνάντηση μας, θα συζητήσουμε για το 4ο Ταξίδι μας.

----------


## Karolos

> σας θυμίζω ότι στην συνάντηση μας, θα συζητήσουμε για το 4ο Ταξίδι μας.




_Που προορισμός του θα είναι ;;;;;;;;;_

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Αγονη να ειναι να κανει μια βδομαδα να περασει βαπορι

----------


## Leo

Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε και θα μάθετε  :Wink: , ως τότε θα πλάθετε το δικό σας προορισμό νοερά  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

ααα τον έχουμε έτοιμο δηλαδή !
ας κοιμηθώ σήμερα με το αριστερό πλευρό μπας και ακούσω καμιά Ηγουμενίτσα :mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Για Ηγουμενιτσα χλωμο πας απο στερια και το βαπορι απο Πατρα δεν σε πηγαινει μονοημερη εγω το κοβω για Αιγαιο και με τον Αι-Γιωργη σαν καραβολατρικο φορουμ που ειμαστε

----------


## Leo

Παρακαλώ να μην βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος. Εδώ δηλώνουμε συμμετοχή στην σύναντηση της 22.09.10 και μόνο αυτό, περισσότερα σχόλια για το ταξίδι, μετά την συνάντηση, στο ανάλογο θέμα που θα ανοιχτεί.

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΟΥ ΜΕΡΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΗ ΤΟ ΜΑΛΟΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΛΟΝ ΜΑΣ ΦΙΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΦΡΑΖΟΥΣΑ ΑΠΟΨΗΝ,ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗΝ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΟΣ  ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΣΟΥ

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Καλημέρα !

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί !

Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## panosL

Μπορεί κα΄ποιο μέλος να μου πει που βγαίνουμε στην πωσειδώνος για να φτάσουμε στον προοροσμό μας?Ευψχαριστω εκ των προτ'ερων..

Φιλικά,
Πάνος

----------


## cataman

> Μπορεί κα΄ποιο μέλος να μου πει που βγαίνουμε στην πωσειδώνος για να φτάσουμε στον προοροσμό μας?Ευψχαριστω εκ των προτ'ερων..
> 
> Φιλικά,
> Πάνος


Φίλε Πάνο, στον κόκκινο κύκλο έχει φανάρι που μπορείς να στρίψεις αριστερά για την Μαρίνα Φλοίσβου αν έρχεσαι από Γλυφάδα. 
Με το που στρίβεις ψάχνεις για παρκάρισμα. Ο μπλέ κύκλος είναι η καφετέρια.

----------


## dokimakos21

Ετσι οπως παει το πραγμα 8α ειμαι μαλλον και εγω..!

----------


## sylver23

01.Maroulis Nikos
02.evridiki
03.nikos1945
04.panos L
05.Giorgos Vitz
06.Nικόλας
07.cataman
08.τοξότης
09.pantelis 2009
10.Eng
11.Joyride
12.sylver 567
13.karavofanatikos
14.johnpsy
15.astrolavos
16.Ben bruce
17.T.s.s. apollon
18.Tsoglan
19.GiorgosRib
20.Κάρολος
21.Iren
22.thanos75
23.Antigoni
24.zamas
25.kardamyla hios
26.panos L
27.dokimakos21
28.Apostolos ??
29.Aνδρος ??

Eλπίζω να μην ξέχασα κάποιον!

(Μάκη -cataman γύρω απο το θέμα της συνάντησης σε βλέπω αλλά συμμετοχή δεν είδα να δηλώνεις :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: )

----------


## capten4

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ.ΘΑ ΧΑΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ !!

----------


## cretan

Θα ειμαι και εγω εκει με μεγαλη μου χαρα.  :Smile:

----------


## cataman

> ......(Μάκη -cataman γύρω απο το θέμα της συνάντησης σε βλέπω αλλά συμμετοχή δεν είδα να δηλώνεις)


Το παρακάτω μήνυμα σε διαψεύδει Συλβέστρο 567(και κάτι ψιλά) :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :




> Θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί για να ευχηθώ και από κοντά σε σένα Συλβέστρο Καλός Πολίτης.
> 
> Ξέρεις τι θα κάνες τώρα?
> Θα μετρήσεις παρουσίες.

----------


## ChiefMate

Νομιζω η φωτο δινει την απαντηση....
abre.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Τι να πω βρε Μάκη...Μάλλον δεν βλέπω και πολύ καλα! Σε περιμένουμε και εσένα και τα υπολοιπα παιδιά

----------


## karavofanatikos

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν είναι εφικτό στη μεθαυριανή μας συνάντηση να παρευρεθεί κάποιο άτομο το οποίο δεν είναι μέλος του nautilia.gr?

----------


## sylver23

Φυσικά και είναι εφικτό

----------


## Notis

Με μεγάλη μου χαρά θα παρευρεθώ  κι εγώ στην συνάντηση της αγαπημένης παρέας, μετά απο μιά πολύμηνη απουσία στην Κύπρο.
Είμαι πάλι εδώ και ορεξάτος για νέες εξορμήσεις! :Cool:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

01.Maroulis Nikos
02.evridiki
03.nikos1945
04.panos L
05.Giorgos Vitz
06.Nικόλας
07.cataman
08.τοξότης
09.pantelis 2009
10.Eng
11.Joyride
12.sylver 567
13.karavofanatikos
14.johnpsy
15.astrolavos
16.Ben bruce
17.T.s.s. apollon
18.Tsoglan
19.GiorgosRib
20.Κάρολος
21.Iren
22.thanos75
23.Antigoni
24.zamas
25.kardamyla hios
26.panos L
27.dokimakos21
28.Apostolos ??
29.Aνδρος ??
30. captain4
31. cretan 
32. Notis
33. karavofanatikos +1

----------


## Leo

Κι εγώ μαζί σας!

----------


## Δημήτρης Π.

Καλημέρα! 
Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω κι εγώ... Βρίσκομαι στη Λευκάδα αλλά το πιθανότερο να επιστρέψω αύριο (22/09).

----------


## BULKERMAN

Βάλτε με και μένα!!!¶ντε να γνωριστούμε!!Ραντεβού αύριο!!

----------


## ναυαγος

πιστευω να ειμαι και γω μεσα στη μεγαλη παρεα

----------


## mastrokostas

Με το καλό να έρθετε όλοι !Θα είναι χαρά μας να συναντήσουμε νέους φίλους, αλλά  να ξανά δούμε και τους παλιούς !

----------


## natashabo

Ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε! Θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί.

----------


## High1

Iσως να τα πούμε και απο κοντά! Αν δεν γίνει κάτι απρόοπτο, θα είμαι κι εγώ εκεί, για να δώ πολλούς απο κοντά! :Wink:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Παιδια καλησπερα !!Θα το ηθελα πολλι να παρευρισκομουν και εγω εκει στιν παρεα σας να γνοριζομαστε και απο κοντα αλα διστιχος λογο τον επαγγελματικον υποχρεωσεον μου κατι τετιο ειναι αδινατο ελπιζω να καταφερω να ερθω στο ταξιδακι !!

----------


## Natsios

Την Τζαζ μουσική υπόκρουση που είχαμε την τελευταια φορά θα την έχουμε?
Και εγω μέσα

----------


## mastrokostas

> Την Τζαζ μουσική υπόκρουση που είχαμε την τελευταια φορά θα την έχουμε?
> Και εγω μέσα


Eεεεε !αυτό δεν χάνετε ! αυτη η συναντηση θα ειναι απο τις καλυτερες !
*Δηλώστε συμμετοχή*!
Τζαζ θέλεις ?Ναι θα φέρουμε ενα γκρουπ από Νέα Ορλεάνη !

----------


## sylver23

01.Maroulis Nikos
02.evridiki
03.nikos1945
04.panos L
05.Giorgos Vitz
06.Nικόλας
07.cataman
08.τοξότης
09.pantelis 2009
10.Eng
11.Joyride
12.sylver 567
13.karavofanatikos
14.johnpsy
15.astrolavos
16.Ben bruce
17.T.s.s. apollon
18.Tsoglan
19.GiorgosRib
20.Κάρολος
21.Iren
22.thanos75
23.Antigoni
24.zamas
25.kardamyla hios
26.panos L
27.dokimakos21
28.Apostolos ??
29.Aνδρος ??
30. captain4
31. cretan 
32. Notis
33,34. karavofanatikos (+1)
35.chiefmate
36.Leo
37.Δημητρης Π
38.Bulkerman
39.ναυαγός
40.Mastrokostas ??
41.natashabo
42.High 1
43.Natsios

----------


## spyros45

Δυστυχως δεν θα μπορεσω να ειμαι στην συναντηση λογω απροβλεπτου γεγονοτος, με λυπη μου γιατι θα ηταν η πρωτη μου φορα.Επιφυλασομαι για την επομενη.

----------


## Joyrider

Eγώ χαίρομαι που θα συνεστιαστώ με ανθρώπους όπως ο Eng, ο Mastrokostas, ο BEN BRUCE και άλλοι που τα γραφόμενά τους μου κρατάνε συντροφιά τις ατέλειωτες ώρες του στεριανού μου οχτάωρου  :Very Happy:  και με ξαναβάζουν στο κλίμα ενός επαγγέλματος που έχω ξεχάσει 12 χρόνια τώρα...

----------


## NikosP

Επειδή κάποιο μέλος της μεγάλης παρέας μας (και πολύ καλός φίλος φυσικά) ανησύχησε για το άν θα παρευρεθώ στην συνάντηση, σας δηλώνω ότι θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

01.Maroulis Nikos
02.evridiki
03.nikos1945
04.panos L
05.Giorgos Vitz
06.Nικόλας
07.cataman
08.τοξότης
09.pantelis 2009
10.Eng
11.Joyride
12.sylver 567
13.karavofanatikos
14.johnpsy
15.astrolavos
16.Ben bruce
17.T.s.s. apollon
18.Tsoglan
19.GiorgosRib
20.Κάρολος
21.Iren
22.thanos75
23.Antigoni
24.zamas
25.kardamyla hios
26.panos L
27.dokimakos21
28.Apostolos ??
29.Aνδρος ??
30. captain4
31. cretan 
32. Notis
33,34. karavofanatikos (+1)
35.chiefmate
36.Leo
37.Δημητρης Π
38.Bulkerman
39.ναυαγός
40.Mastrokostas ??
41.natashabo
42.High 1
43.Natsios
44. Nikosp
45. Παναγιώτης

Και μην ξεχνάμε θέμα συζήτησης στην συνάντηση μας είναι το 4ο Ταξίδι της ιστοσελίδα μας.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν δούμε στο αλαμνάκ για την ώρα της συνάντησης:
* Celestial Navigation Data for 2010 Sep 22 at 16:00:00 UT          *  
For Assumed Position:  Latitude    N  37 55.8                                                          Longitude   E  23 41.1

 Almanac Data
 Object SUN
 GHA     61° 49.6'
 Dec N *0° 10.9**'*
                 Hc            + 3° 39.0'
Zn    267.4°
 Altitude Corrections    
Refr  -12.7'
   SD  15.9'
 PA    0.1'
Sum   3.4'

¶ρα θα συναντηθούμε στο τελευταίο ηλιοβασίλεμα πριν την φθινοπωρινή ισημερία (Dec O στις 23/9/2010, 6:09 ώρα Ελλάδας 3:09 UT). Η τελευταία μέρα του καλοκαιριού.
Και θα έχουμε πανσέληνο.

 Επιπλέον είναι και η Παγκόσμια Ναυτική Ημέρα.

Κι εμέις θα κάνουμε τα σχέδια για το Χειμώνα στη συνάντησή μας.

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Αυτές τις μέρες μετακομίζω σε καινούριο σπίτι και με ειδοποίησε πριν από λίγο ένας φίλος μου με φορτηγάκι ότι θα έρθει να με βοηθήσει να μεταφέρω τα έπιπλα...( λόγω της απεργείας των ιδιοκτητών φορτηγών ΔΧ δεν κατάφερα να την κάνω πιο νωρις) οπότε δεν θα προλάβω να έρθω στη συνάντησή μας. Δεν με πάει και πολύ μάλλον...  Καλά να περάσετε!!!!! Λυπάμαι πολύ που δεν θα παρευρεθώ ούτε αυτή τη φορά, γιατί ήθελα πάρα πολύ να σας γνωρίσω από κοντά...:sad::sad:

----------


## High1

> *Iσως* να τα πούμε και απο κοντά! *Αν δεν γίνει κάτι απρόοπτο, θα είμαι κι εγώ εκεί,* για να δώ πολλούς απο κοντά!


 
Λυπάμαι που η δουλειά με κράτησε μακριά! :Sad:  :Sad:  Ίσως, την επόμενη φορά! Ελπίζω να περάσατε καλά

----------


## Joyrider

Ειλικρινά χάρηκα πολύ που γνώρισα από κοντά μερικούς από τους φίλους που διαβάζω εδώ μέσα !! Να είστε καλά και ευελπιστώ για την επόμενη συνάντηση των καραβολατρών !

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αν και ήταν η πρώτη μου συνάντηση με το nautilia.gr, απ' το πρώτο λεπτό ένιωσα πολύ άνετα μέσα στη ζεστή μας παρέα. Είχα την ευκαιρία να συνομιλήσω με τους Τοξότης, joyrider αλλά και να γνωρίσω από κοντά άλλους συνforumμίτες όπως o Ben Bruce, o T.S.S Apollon, ο Κάρολος, ο Εng, o nikos1945 (συγνώμη αν ξεχνώ κάποιον). Μία ευχάριστη νότα ήταν ότι βρέθηκε κοντά μας και ο καπτα-Κολυδάς. Πιστεύω και στο μέλλον να έχουμε την ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε πιο καλά μέσα από τέτοιου είδους όμορφες συναντήσεις!  :Very Happy:

----------


## TsoGlan

Πολύ χάρηκα που χθες γνώρισα μερικούς από τα nicknames που βλέπω στο forum!

Από παλιό συμμαθητή που είχα να δω 15 χρονια μεχρι και αλλους ιστιοπλόους αλλα και ναυτομοντελιστες! :shock:

Πολύ ωραία παρέα και με πολύ όμορφα ενδιαφέροντα...

Γιώργος  :Wink:

----------


## GiorgosRib

Χάρηκα πολύ που βρέθηκα χθές μαζί σας και μου δώθηκε η ευκαιρία να γνωρίσω από κοντά αξιόλογους ανθρώπους της Ναυτιλίας.
¶ν τράβηξε κάποιος φωτο ας τις αναιβάσει.

----------


## evridiki

Αν και καθυστερησα αρκετα στην συναντηση, ειδα νεα προσωπα και γνωρισα.
Ευχαριστουμε για την πολυ ωραια "θαλασσινη" παρεα... :Very Happy: 

Συντομα και στην επομενη!
Καλη μας μερα σε ολους!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλη μια ομορφη και ζεστη συναντηση, σε εναν ακρως θαλασσινο χωρο, η οποια κρατησε μεχρι τις μικρες πρωινες ωρες με γελια, πειραγματα και λοιπα καλαμπουρια, ναυτικου τυπου βεβαια

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Σε μια Φανταστικη ατμοσφαιρα!!!  η μεγαλυτερη θαλασσινη - καραβολατρικη παρεα!!!  δημιουργησε μια Υπεροχη βραδια!!! Να ειστε ολοι καλα Ευχαριστουμε!!!_ 
_Εις το επανιδειν!!!_

----------


## pantelis2009

Μιά υπέροχη και καταπληκτική θαλασσινή παρέα. είσαστε όλοι υπέροχοι. Μία φωτο τράβηξα (που φαίνονται οι BEN BRUCE, T.S.S. APOLLON, Κάρολος, Ευριδίκη ....) και βγήκε κουνημένη :Sad: . Δεν πηράζει σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας που μου κρατάτε μια ωραία παρέα. Στο επανιδείν.

----------


## Karolos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους .
*Αυτό  είναι΄  περνάμε καλά !!!*
Ραντεβού στην επόμενη συνάντηση.

----------


## Leo

Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους για την παρέα σας!

Καλή αντάμωση στην επόμενη!

----------


## τοξοτης

¶λλη μια ζεστή συνάντηση του Nautilia.
Εχω την τύχη κάθε φορά και να ξανασυναντώ τους παλιούς και να γνωρίζω νέους.
Όσο για το φίλο που ήθελε Τζαζ , το συγκρότημα ήρθε αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι έπαιζε soul.

----------


## nikos1945

ΕΓΩ ΜΕ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΕΝΔΙΑΣΜΟΥΣ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ .ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΕΠΗΡΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΜΠΗΡΙΑ  . ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΣΤΑΩ ΣΕ ΔΥΟ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΕΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΝ .ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑΙΝ ΒΡΑΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΜΕ ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΤΑΜΩΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ

----------


## thanos75

> ¶λλη μια ζεστή συνάντηση του Nautilia.
> Εχω την τύχη κάθε φορά και να ξανασυναντώ τους παλιούς και να γνωρίζω νέους.
> Όσο για το φίλο που ήθελε Τζαζ , το συγκρότημα ήρθε αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι έπαιζε soul.


Ήταν όντως μια όμορφη βραδιά και νομίζω πως το συγκρότημα με τη soul (έπαιξε νομίζω σε κάποια φάση και τζαζ) ήταν "όλα τα λεφτά".  Οι επιλογές του έδεναν ωραία με την ατμόσφαιρα του χώρου.  Εις το επανιδείν ελπίζω συντομότατα με όλους :Very Happy:

----------


## cataman

Χάρηκα για άλλη μία φορά που γνώρισα από κοντά σε συνάντηση του Nautilia.gr πρώτον, τον δάσκαλο της φωτογραφίας Κάρολο και έναν ακόμα ιστιοπλόο τον Γιώργο (Tsoglan).
Και φυσικά που ξαναείδα του ήδη γνώριμους φίλους από κοντά και πάλι.

¶ντε και στην επόμενη.

----------


## Karolos

> Χάρηκα για άλλη μία φορά που γνώρισα από κοντά σε συνάντηση του Nautilia.gr πρώτον, τον δάσκαλο της φωτογραφίας Κάρολο και έναν ακόμα ιστιοπλόο τον Γιώργο (Tsoglan).
> Και φυσικά που ξαναείδα του ήδη γνώριμους φίλους από κοντά και πάλι.
> 
> ¶ντε και στην επόμενη.


*Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια,  αλλά δεν χρειάζονται οι υπερβολές.  Η ποιό κατω φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη σε εσένα και τον φίλο μας τον Vinman.
*
karolos_0319.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να είστε καλά όλοι σας ευχαριστούμε για την παρουσία σας αλλά και για την όμορφη βραδιά που μας χαρίσατε ...
Σας θυμίζω σχετικά με το ταξίδι μας περιμένω εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος να δηλώσετε στην ηλεκτρονική μας διεύθυνση info@nautilia.gr

----------


## GiorgosRib

Ποιό ταξίδι?

----------


## Leo

Διάβασε *εδώ* και στείλε e-mail εκεί που αναφέρεται στο παραπάνω ποστ για περισσότερα.

----------


## GiorgosRib

Πήγα αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω προορισμό.

----------


## karavatoss

πως θα μπορουσαμε να μαθουμε για  το ταξιδι??

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

είπαμε ότι όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε για το ταξιδί μας στέλνετε αίτημα στην ηλεκτρονική μας διεύθυνση info@nautilia.gr τέλος αναφορές για το ταξίδι μπορείτε να κάνετε στο ανάλογο πόστ.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...529#post391529

----------

